# Test thread



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This is a link to a website:

Admiral - Cheap UK Car Insurance Quotes


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> This is a link to a website:
> 
> Admiral - Cheap UK Car Insurance Quotes


Well done Cem, your getting the hang of this website lark at last I see :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I learneded it from the bestest


----------

